# D3 Pre-reads



## SoCal GK mom (Jun 11, 2021)

Once a coach asks for a pre-read, how likely is that your player will get an offer? If you feel pretty confident that your kid has the academics to meet the admissions' office requirements, does a request for a pre-read mean that the coach intends to make an offer? Or could the coach still decide to go with another player?


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Jun 11, 2021)

It means the admissions office will review you DDs application and provided she is at the standard of admitted kids, will be admitted.  

U of Chicago, Carnegie Melon and of course the IVYs do this.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for this info. I’d never heard that term before.  Makes sense so no one is going down an unrealistic path.


----------



## sdb (Jun 13, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Thanks for this info. I’d never heard that term before.  Makes sense so no one is going down an unrealistic path.


Good read that goes into the process thoroughly and includes a lot of D3 info





						Amazon.com: Playing the Game: Inside Athletic Recruiting in the Ivy League eBook : Lincoln, Chris, Fiedler, Jay: Kindle Store
					

Buy Playing the Game: Inside Athletic Recruiting in the Ivy League: Read Kindle Store Reviews - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## From the Spot (Jun 15, 2021)

At what age or year in school would this usually happen?


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Jun 16, 2021)

My player is a rising senior. I believe this is the typical time for a pre-read- once junior year grades are complete (and usually standardized testing, too, though this year is different).


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Jun 17, 2021)

From the Spot said:


> At what age or year in school would this usually happen?


guessing after junior year for top flight D3.


----------



## KeeperMom20 (Jun 18, 2021)

My daughter did pre-reads with several D3 schools that were high on her list, all during the summer between jr. and sr. year. If your kid will be seeking merit aid, be aware that at most schools an FA pre-read is a separate process. One of the schools that was high on my daughter’s list was knocked down because the FA office didn’t do (and wouldn’t do - we and coach asked) a pre-read. The coach wanted her to apply ED and we couldn’t do that without being fairly assured she would be offered merit aid.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 18, 2021)

KeeperMom20 said:


> My daughter did pre-reads with several D3 schools that were high on her list, all during the summer between jr. and sr. year. If your kid will be seeking merit aid, be aware that at most schools an FA pre-read is a separate process. One of the schools that was high on my daughter’s list was knocked down because the FA office didn’t do (and wouldn’t do - we and coach asked) a pre-read. The coach wanted her to apply ED and we couldn’t do that without being fairly assured she would be offered merit aid.


This is a very helpful tip.  Thanks.

How well does an FA pre-read correlate with the final amount one would receive with merit aid included?


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Jun 18, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> This is a very helpful tip.  Thanks.
> 
> How well does an FA pre-read correlate with the final amount one would receive with merit aid included?


unrelated.  Just wait and see what the offer is!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 23, 2021)

Remember that you can negotiate with the coach once an offer is made.


----------



## KeeperMom20 (Jun 26, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> This is a very helpful tip.  Thanks.
> 
> How well does an FA pre-read correlate with the final amount one would receive with merit aid included?


In our case, the FA preread simply said she would be offered merit aid based on her stats, with no amount given. Luckily, my daughter’s first choice school had EA rather than ED, so she could apply without the absolute commitment. The original merit offer was not enough to make it workable for us. She reached out to the coach, who gave her a name in the FA office and specific tips for how to contact him. She emailed (and I’m guessing the coach did as well) and the original offer was increased by 75%. It all came together and she is at her first choice. She is a rising sophomore, and we’re all looking forward to a competitive season this coming year!


----------



## Speed (Sep 29, 2021)

What is FA: financial aid? So you ask for 2 things: pre-read academically as well as a financial aid pre-read? DD has been communicating with coach and he approached me about having a call to answer any questions. Suggestions of things to ask?? Any information is appreciated!


----------



## supercell (Oct 1, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> This is a very helpful tip.  Thanks.
> 
> How well does an FA pre-read correlate with the final amount one would receive with merit aid included?


A pre-read is both for admissions and for FA. YMMV, but for us, every admissions pre-read came back with an estimated amount for academic support. My understanding is that the process for pre-reads is pretty much the same as for the final application, so it should be reliable. If it weren't, schools would just be creating problems for themselves.


----------

